# Creating my own skin (now with baby blue Noreve photos galore!)



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to create my own skin. The question is, to use Tego or DG? What has been your experience with using either? I saw some talk about the feel of a Tego skin, but that might have been a minority opinion.

Here's the photo (I took myself), and what it would look like via Tego:










I think I'd like this Noreve cover to go with it....although I'd prefer a more turquoise cover, but this is pretty and serene:










What do you think? I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

DG is a safer choice here.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love your picture! That would make a great skin, IMO. I agree, though, I would use Decalgirl to print your custom skin. I had the same file printed by both DecalGirl and UniqueSkins.com and the DG one was loads better. I like the Noreve cover, that's a beautiful cover. I'd love to see a pic of it when you get it. The sapphire blue M-Edge cover would be pretty, too, but much brighter.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wasn't it MyTego that didn't actually have skins for the buttons, or has that changed?  

Regardless, I wouldn't use anyone other than DG.  Their turnaround is good, their communication is excellent, their customer service has been good (they'll even replace a skin that YOU damage when you're applying it), and there's no residue left on your device when you decide to remove or replace a skin.  There's simply not another company out there that's as good.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys are the best!  Thanks for walking the path before me, and lighting it!  

I promise photos, when all is said and done.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Wasn't it MyTego that didn't actually have skins for the buttons, or has that changed?
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't use anyone other than DG. Their turnaround is good, their communication is excellent, their customer service has been good (they'll even replace a skin that YOU damage when you're applying it), and there's no residue left on your device when you decide to remove or replace a skin. There's simply not another company out there that's as good.


I think it was skin-it that didn't do the buttons.

I also recommend DecalGirl. There's a post somewhere where people have sent pictures to both MyTego and DecalGirl and the skins have turned out better from DecalGirl.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love DecalGirl as well; their customer service is fabulous and their quality is wonderful.
Definitely get the matte. 
I love your skin; 
I think you might _need_ this to go with it:


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!

and LOL....been eyeing that too. Only thing keeping me from an Oberon (or five) is the bungee latch. I just don't want to be bothered. But that one IS cool.

Also, I think I'm going to get Melissa from Borsa Bella to custom make me a bag with this fabric:










Looking more and more like I'm (going to) pull the trigger sooner, rather than later.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Custom skins are the best!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I got DG's template.  Now I just have to get to the home pc and use it/make sure the image DPI is adequate.

:: fingers crossed ::

thanks, everyone!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm apparently an idiot.  I cannot understand their template.  I've been using Photoshop Elements for years, and I can't figure this out.  I tried the live chat, and the person on that end seemed to know less than me.  I can't find any tutorial anywhere by search to figure this out.  Without help, I guess no customized skin...at least not from Decal Girl.  Any one have experience doing this in Photoshop Elements (any version, since I've worked with v3-7?)

thanks so much.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> I'm apparently an idiot. I cannot understand their template. I've been using Photoshop Elements for years, and I can't figure this out. I tried the live chat, and the person on that end seemed to know less than me. I can't find any tutorial anywhere by search to figure this out. Without help, I guess no customized skin...at least not from Decal Girl. Any one have experience doing this in Photoshop Elements (any version, since I've worked with v3-7?)
> 
> thanks so much.


Believe me, you're not an idiot, it takes a while to figure out; 
To use the Template, go to File>Open>Find where you downloaded your template and open it.
then back to File>Open> open your art elements that you're going to use for your layers.
Layer your artwork above the DecalGirl "Art" layer, and below the Mask and Cutlines layers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> I'm apparently an idiot. I cannot understand their template. I've been using Photoshop Elements for years, and I can't figure this out. I tried the live chat, and the person on that end seemed to know less than me. I can't find any tutorial anywhere by search to figure this out. Without help, I guess no customized skin...at least not from Decal Girl. Any one have experience doing this in Photoshop Elements (any version, since I've worked with v3-7?)
> 
> thanks so much.


LOL, somebody knowledgeable will chime in eventually.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

too late.  I bought two regular skins from them.  LOL

I DID email them, because I wasn't seeing the red markings on the template to show buttons, etc.  They said they don't use those anymore; something to do with copywriting laws.  How the heck can you do a custom template without seeing where the buttons, screen, etc. will go?  pfft.  I'll be happy with the 2 (on sale) skins I got.  

but thanks!  

OH!  And I DID order my Kindle this morning.  And the custom fabric for Melissa to make me a custom Borsa Bella large bag, and I ordered the baby blue Noreve last night.  I'm set!  woo hoo!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

oh Lordy.  I just found a turquoise cover on Amazon.  $17.99, leather, free-shipping.  I have my 2nd cover on the way, and I don't even have the Kindle in my hot little hands yet.

SOMEONE.STOP.ME.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Get off KB.  Stop looking at accessories on Amazon, go look at BOOKS instead.

(this from the one who got sidetracked by all the new fabrics on Melissa's site this morning....oooohhh, SHINY!)  LOL


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL  

don't even tell me about NEW designs.  I'm done.  DONE, I tells ya!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Apparently I didn't update here. My bad. Ordered these two skins:










and










and a 2nd, cheaper cover:










I'll post my dressed up baby and all of her (yes, her) accessories once they all arrive.


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your choices...stunning!  p.s.  my best friend growing up is named Gwendolyn and she went by Gwennie...or Gwennie Sue  her mother's name was Gwendola Mae...and she went by Gwen...I love your name  Welcome to the fabulous world of Kindle...it is a super place to be


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you on all counts!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love that turquoise cover! Very pretty!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost purchased both of those skins too!!!  They are gorgeous!!!  Can't wait to see your girl all decked out!  Has she come yet or are you still waiting for her arrival?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm late to your thread I'm sorry, but congrats and welcome!!!!!! You will have a beautiful ensamble...can't wait to see it


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

She shipped late today!  Should have her by Monday!  And thanks....all of you!  Pics to follow, for sure!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

My custom Borsa Bella 'roo arrived today! Here she is, front, and then back! Now, I just need my baby blue Noreve, and custom skin (which should arrive Th.) (more pics after everything is here, too!)



















I love it even more than I thought I thought it would! I have a cheap cover on my Kindle 2, and it fits perfectly! The quality of her work is AMAZING!


----------



## theperfectbridezilla (Apr 10, 2010)

While I haven't purchased my kindle yet (still debating - I don't know why) but everyone on this board is definitely making me lean toward the kindle.  I have already bought two borsa bella bags.... should have them by tomorrow.  

I'm ready to purchase my kindle.... I'm just a major researcher... and I need to take the plunge.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh I love the fabric you chose!!! GORGEOUS!!!  Can't wait to see it all together!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> I have a cheap cover on my Kindle 2, and it fits perfectly!


When did your Kindle arrive? I didn't think you had ordered it yet.

The accessories look great!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Gwennie,
your accessories look great! Where did you get that "cheap", goodlooking cover?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I ordered the Kindle last week; I think I got it on Th. or Fri. 

Luna...you know I named my Kindle "Luna"...right? This is bizarro seeing your s/n being the same here.  I got that cheapo cover on eBay ($17.99.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Turquoise-Leather-Cover-Case-for-Amazon-Kindle-2-eBook_W0QQitemZ220575579315QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335b543cb3

(the snap is on backwards.) But it'll do in a pinch (i.e., now, while I wait for the baby blue Noreve.) Thanks again! Custom skin should arrive today! Wish me well installing it! LOL


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

My custom skin is here, and it's GORGEOUS!  Wish me luck putting it on tonight!  Pics of course to follow, although might not be until Sunday.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my custom skin!



















(yeah, I know the back's not quite perfect. It'll do. LOL)

And, against my custom 'roo:










Now, just waiting on my baby blue Noreve.....

life is good!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, Gweenie!!  The skin came out stunning!!!  Love it with your borsa Bella. .


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very beautiful.  I can't wait to see pics with your covers.
deb


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks!  Gonna show my mom today; let's see if I can convince a spry 84 year old woman who's never used a computer but love to read...to make the leap.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks beautiful Gwennie!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you!  

I might have 2 other DG skins to sell now.  LOL


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good!  

What did your mom think?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

my mom was sick and we had to cancel.    

However, we are going down to San Diego and spend the whole day with daughter No. 1 who is a teacher and voracious reader.  Let's see if I can hook her.  LOL  

and thanks!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Too bad!  Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

looks pretty good.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks.  

Mom is feeling better, thanks.  Daughter def wants one.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice, Gwennie!

Makes me anxious to get to the beach! Love the Borsa Bella bag also! You're color combos work perfectly and I'm sure your baby blue cover will complete the package!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks so much, Leslie!  I can't wait!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, my Noreve cover was picked up by UPS today.  So obviously, I won't receive it today.  I'm now hoping for a Wed or Th. delivery.

:: sad sigh ::


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

UPS tells me The  (baby blue Noreve cover)  Eagle Has Landed!

Delivered On: 04/28/2010 3:14 P.M. 
Delivered To: MISSION VIEJO, CA, US 
Location: WALL/FRONT 

I'll post pics tonight!  WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Woo hoo!!! I can hardly wait to see your photos. That's going to be a beautiful combination.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Gosh, I sure hope so!  I just hope the boxing is sufficient.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know about Noreve, but my Oberon cover that I got today was boxed so well that it could have withstood World War III ! Ha ha! They did a great job of it. I'm sure Noreve will too.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

No, Noreve is notorious for their crappy boxing. That said, IT'S DROP DEAD GORGEOUS AND IN PERFECT SHAPE!!!! Here's a bazillion views from every possible angle. (plus, putting it in the rail system was amazingly easy, and man oh man is it secure!)

Pardon this picture heavy post/thread.... hehehe


















































































I AM SO IN LOVE! It's stunningly gorgeous, so classy....couldn't have asked for more! The leather is soooooooooooo soft! I highly recommend it!

woo hooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie, thank you so much for all your pictures.  I've ordered and waiting on the pink Noreve, and I ordered a custom skin designed by a member here to go with it.  I'll post pics when I get everything.  Yours is beautiful, love the blue!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Patricia!  You are going to be SUCH a happy camper!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW! What a gorgeous combination, Gwennie.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks, Carole!  Now off to enjoy it!


----------



## dgtlgoddess (Apr 11, 2010)

I too have the Noreve in black and I just love it!!! It's perfect fit, the railing system is really great! Leather is soft and very classy. I really would have liked the red or the purple but I was kind of scared of how it would look in person because I didn't trust their swatches on their website so I chose black but i'm not complaining. I have Decalgirl skin in Tranquility so it's kind of a surprise when you open it up and see a really feminine design. hehe.

I really love your Noreve in Blue though!   

Edited to add: What size Borsa Bella bag did you get and how is the fit? I have been wanting to buy one from her but I am afraid that size is too long at 10 inches for the large e-reader. Thanks!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks!  That's the new 'Roo Borsa Bella...which is basically the large e-reader with a front pouch.  The fit is fine!  No problem whatsoever!

I'm so in love!  God...I REALLY didn't expect this Noreve to be THIS nice!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, that cover is beautiful, I can't wait until my red one gets here...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

You're gonna love it, Jaasy!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,
it really looks gorgeous.
I have two questions:
1. The kindle looks like it would stick out a little bit on the right/long side. If you would drop it on this side I think the protection might not be that good. Or does it just look like this on the picture?
2. How easily does it fold back? Can you maybe psot some pictures of it folded back?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Gwennie!  The Combo is just simply gorgeous!  They all look like they were meant to be together!  

I'm trying to figure out what type of "combo" I want to go with, and keep changing my mind!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Love that baby blue!  I think this thread might have just tipped me over the edge in terms of buying a Noreve...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Luna, Valeri & Aimee!

Luna:

1. The kindle looks like it would stick out a little bit on the right/long side. If you would drop it on this side I think the protection might not be that good. Or does it just look like this on the picture?
_
~ it doesn't stick out at all. Remember the bottom rail doesn't go to the far right edge. It's even to inside of the two covers. Perfect protected/safe. _

2. How easily does it fold back? Can you maybe psot some pictures of it folded back?
_
~ Can't take a photo tonight (about to head out), but it folds back extremely easily, and lays completely flat. In that regard, couldn't be any better._


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful combo, how much fun is it dressing up our Kindles 
Noreve is my favorite cover, because of the rail system, and the feel of the Noreve, in my hands while I am reading....in love.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Gwennie, thanks for the answers.  
Now I can consider maybe getting one.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Gwennie, that is such a lovely combo!  I  think you are going to be really happy with accessories they go very together.  

Jaasy, please post pictures when yours arrive.  There are not enough Noreve pictures on this site imho.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks, everyone!  

Luna, do you still want the cover folded back pic?  I could do that tonight.  But trust me, it couldn't fold over any easier, sit flat any better, or feel any better in that position.  It's like it is MEANT to be used folded back.  Seriously!

BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT

hehe


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea,  more pictures are music for the soul +1


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

sounds like a BUY IT


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Your combination is absolutely beautiful.  I love the custom skin.  Enjoy using it all.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you so much!!!  I'll get the folded back pic done over the weekend.  Sorry not tonight.  Maybe Ms. Pink will help you out.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Gwennie, yes, I would really like to see a picture of it folded back. it be really nice if you could do it for me.  
Edit: just read your "not tonight" - post. maybe Ms. pink will do it for me?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty combo.  I always love when there are pictures!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Love your combo!!  I agree the noreves are the best.  I received my black and also my sandy vintage last week and can not be any happier.  You can not beat the quality!!  They fold back perfectly!!  Now I see other colors and I want them also, I can have a whole collection to suit my mood, LOL.  If anyone is one the fence about buying one, go for it, you will not be disappointed.  

Dot


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I totally agree!  And thanks!

someone, take a fold back pic for Luna!  I have to save my camera battery for my grandson; going to go babysit the weekend with/for him.  :lol


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Luna, I posted 4 'folded back' photos in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20819.0.html


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely combo, Gwennie.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you!


----------

